# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2016] Champs de formule texte sur 2 lignes

## leloup84

Bonjour,
J'ai un champ de formule qui en fonction d'un rsultat affiche un texte ou un autre.
Comme ci-dessous.

J'aimerais que mon champ prenne les sauts de lignes  l'impression comme faire cela ? L le texte se colle  la suite sans respecter le saut de ligne.



```

```

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

rajouter chr(10) entre les deux lignes

----------


## leloup84

Si je fait a il aime pas, o doit-on le placer exactement ?



```

```

----------


## luc_chivas

il faut remettre un "&" aprs chr(10)

----------


## leloup84

Merci parfait.

----------

